# stiphodon goby



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

any one keep these 
i found them in one of the lfs around here and finding info on them is almost impossible
any info is welcomed, temperment, feeding, compatibility Ect.


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

I do. I don't know the specie. LFS I bought them from called them 'clingon goby'. It's not that stunningly colored as some pictures on web, but they are pretty nice. Forum on loaches.com has a big thread about them, look it up.

I keep 7 of them in 20 gallon with sand substrate, with CPD's and bumblebee gobies (I know, I know, they shouldn't be compatible, but they are fine together). Water is about neutral and quite hard. 

I feed the tank with life california blackworms and hikari first bites (for CPD's, but gobies take it as well). Tank has quite a lot of algae growth on glass, but I'm not quite sure gobies are feeding on it, I actually doubt it.


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

http://forums.loaches.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15686 , great thread on these guys and some good pics too.


----------



## BobLsaget (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/stiphodon-semoni/ Pretty informative website on the Stiphodon


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a group of seven neon blue stiphodon in my 18 gallon and I love them. Very active and greedy feeders.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

One of my favorites! I've been keeping them for several years now, 3 sp. The links supplied should tell you all you need to know. "clingon goby", That's funny


----------



## Grah the great (Jul 3, 2013)

These fish need high current and a lot of algae growth on rocks...you may need to dedicate a tank to the sole purpose of growing algae covered rocks.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

I've had a few, a group jumped out of a high tech 29 as soon as I put them in! They are crazy jumpers and I don't recommend keeping them in open top tanks long term.
But they work great with my Geos and denasoniis, doesn't compete well for food against anything active really.. My amano shrimps push em around..


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

They don't need high current. Clean well oxygenated water with a bit of movement is fine. If you have sufficient light and plenty of surfaces for aufwuchs to accumulate on, rocks/wood/plants, you don't need to do anything special. They don't need to compete for food. In fact too much protein is harmful. They will adapt to eating offered foods but this should be limited. Which makes them perfect under aggressive feeders such as rainbowfish.
Never had one jump!


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

plaakapong said:


> They don't need high current. Clean well oxygenated water with a bit of movement is fine. If you have sufficient light and plenty of surfaces for aufwuchs to accumulate on, rocks/wood/plants, you don't need to do anything special. They don't need to compete for food. In fact too much protein is harmful. They will adapt to eating offered foods but this should be limited. Which makes them perfect under aggressive feeders such as rainbowfish.
> Never had one jump!


Heck, I must've stumbled across the stiphodons national Olympic high jump team! Most of my tanks are rimless and open top and I've never seen fish jump like these guys..


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Default said:


> Heck, I must've stumbled across the stiphodons national Olympic high jump team! Most of my tanks are rimless and open top and I've never seen fish jump like these guys..


Not sure what you mean by "high-tech" but maybe too much light/Co2 for them. Something they didn't like? I have had sicyopterus crawl out of closed tanks when newly introduced. I think they like to explore new diggs.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

plaakapong said:


> Not sure what you mean by "high-tech" but maybe too much light/Co2 for them. Something they didn't like? I have had sicyopterus crawl out of closed tanks when newly introduced. I think they like to explore new diggs.


That's what I couldn't figure out, my co2 is usually kept fairly low and all the other finicky oddballs and gudgeons were all fine for the couple of years the tank was up for.
Maybe something must've spooked them in tank.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

The tank with my blues is rimless, has decent flow,high light (2x24watt), and high co2 they seem more than happy sharing this tank with a few Juvie king tiger plecos, a whack of black chin live bearers and endlers. It's debatable how much algae they go for and weather or not they prefer the protein rich Benthic bio films that grow on all surfaces.


----------

